# Green & Red tops



## GreatGunz (Oct 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried green or red tops ?


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 12, 2014)

Top color don't mean shit. It's all generic or fake. Knowing the source is the most important thing and even then sources can get screwed and if no serum test is done, just gets passed on...


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 12, 2014)

They are generics ( sorry )!


----------

